# Eso que dijiste sobre comprar una casa



## fruxi

Wie kann ich dies auf Deutsch sagen?

"Encuentro muy curioso eso que dijiste sobre comprar una casa"

Ich finde keine gute übersetzung... 

Danke!


----------



## Aurin

¿En qué sentido quieres expresar "curioso"?


----------



## fruxi

Sorprendente, extraño...


----------



## Aurin

Ich finde sehr merkwürdig/seltsam, was du bezüglich/hinsichtlich eines Hauskaufs gesagt hast.
Sorprendente sería más bien "überraschend".
"Merkwürdig" y "seltsam" más bien "raro".
Si te gusta la idea de comprar una casa pega mejor überraschend, en caso contrario "merkwürdig" o "seltsam".


----------



## fruxi

Danke Aurin! Du bist meine Heldin


----------



## Aurin

fruxi said:


> Danke Aurin! Du bist meine Heldin


 
Was für ein nettes Wort zur späten Stunde! Danke!

Welches Wort wählst du denn nun? Möglich wäre auch "komisch".
Oder eine ganz andere Konstruktion: Mich überrascht (doch) sehr, was ...
Mich erstaunt sehr, was ...


----------



## fruxi

"überraschend", aber das wirkliche problem war, "eso que dijiste sobre comprar una casa" zu übersetzen.

bezüglich + Genitiv... Das ist kompliziert  Niemals hätte ich allein gefunden!

Danke wieder mal!


----------



## Aurin

Para mí también ha sido difícil porque traduciendo la frase con infinitivo suena mal. De otra manera las construcciones con genitivo se usan menos en el lenguaje hablado. Sabiendo más contexto diría:
Ich finde es sehr überraschend, dass du ein Haus kaufen willst.
...., dass du das Haus alleine kaufen willst.
...., dass du eigentlich gar kein Haus willst.


----------



## fruxi

Ja, ich dachte, "...dass du ein Haus kaufen willst" zu schreiben.

Aber ich war neugierig über anderen möglichkeiten, und ich versuchte eine infinitivkonstruktion zu finden.

Pero es complicado en alemán, nunca me suenan bien las construcciones de infinitivo... o son incorrectas cuando sí lo hacen  Por lo que dices, parece que no hay ninguna buena para la traducción que planteaba, o sí?


----------



## Aurin

No me ocurre ninguna buena para tu ejemplo. El problema es que después de las preposiciones necesitas substantivos o un verbo substantivado (¿Se puede decir así?). 

Si añades a tu frase "wollen":
Mich überrascht sehr, dass du gesagt hast, ein Haus kaufen zu wollen.
O "Pläne":
Ich finde es sehr überraschend, was du über deine Pläne, ein Haus zu kaufen, gesagt hast.


----------



## fruxi

*Sus*tantivos / Verbo *sus*tantivado 

Sí, tienes razon... En español puedo decir perfectamente "sobre/acerca de comprar una casa", pero en alemán la preposición lo impediría.

Sólo se me ocurre algo como:

Mich überrascht sehr, was Du gesagt hast, ein Haus zu kaufen. 

Aber das klingt falsch!  Oder konfus...

Jedenfalls ist Deine erste übersetzung perfekt für mich


----------



## Aurin

fruxi said:


> *Sus*tantivos / Verbo *sus*tantivado
> 
> Sí, tienes razon... En español puedo decir perfectamente "sobre/acerca de comprar una casa", pero en alemán la preposición lo impediría.
> 
> Sólo se me ocurre algo como:
> 
> Mich überrascht sehr, was Du gesagt hast, ein Haus zu kaufen.
> 
> Aber das klingt falsch!  Oder konfus...
> 
> Jedenfalls ist Deine erste übersetzung perfekt für mich


... was du gesagt hast (lo que has dicho): No pegaría seguir con "ein Haus zu kaufen"
...dass du gesagt hast (que has dicho): Aquí sí puedes continuar con lo que ha dicho.


----------



## heidita

fruxi said:


> Ich finde keine gute Übersetzung...
> !


 


fruxi said:


> Ja, ich dachte daran, "...dass du ein Haus kaufen willst" zu schreiben.
> 
> Aber ich war neugierig über anderen Möglichkeiten, und ich versuchte eine Infinitivkonstruktion zu finden.


 


Aurin said:


> No se me ocurre ninguna buena para tu ejemplo.


Lapsus.



fruxi said:


> *Sus*tantivos / Verbo *sus*tantivado
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls ist Deine erste Übersetzung perfekt für mich


 
Fruxi, los sustantivos en alemán son un engorro.

No debes corregir substantivo, ya que es correcto en español.
*



substantivo, va.


1. adj. sustantivo. U. t. c. s.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## fruxi

Vaya, metí la pata con lo de substantivo. 

De todas formas no me queda claro si "substantivo" hace referencia sólo al adjetivo (por ejemplo "tener un problema substantivo"), y no al nombre.

Y gracias por las correcciones 

Saludos


----------

